# Fletching Distance



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

From back of vane to bottom of nock groove, 1 1/2" would be a good start. Depends on vane height - I don't want vane touching my face anywhere.


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Everyone might have a different distance and a reason why. I use a drop away rest and fletch mine back 3/4" away from nock, I believe the futher back the fletch is the better steering it will have!:smile:


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

The further back the fletch is the better steering you will have. If you use a release you don't wrap your finger around the string, so you don't need them up the shaft as much.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

I put mine 1" , works great for me


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

Shooting recurve with fingers, I put mine 1 1/8" to 1 1/4" from bottom of nock groove. YMMV - John


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

3children said:


> Everyone might have a different distance and a reason why. I use a drop away rest and fletch mine back 3/4" away from nock, I believe the futher back the fletch is the better steering it will have!:smile:


agree alot of preferance and where people like the vanes to touch or not, i use 1" for mine. I dont think that from 3/4 to even 1.5 inches youll see a noticeable difference in flight with a properly tuned bow in my opinion


----------

